# E.M. dosing ?



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

I dosed E.M. yesterday (3 tabs on 75 gal) to remove BGA. 

Do I continue to dose three tabs a day for 4 days and then do water change on day 7 or is there a better way?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You should use it full strength for 5 days... Instructions say: "Add one tablet per 10 gallons of water and repeat every 24 hours for 5 days". Then do a large (50%) water change.


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for the reply

some one else said half dosage was good for BGA


----------

